# Cost of Sin



## fredtgreco (Jun 28, 2004)

I was reading through Leviticus this morning and wondering if I have lost sight of the costs of sin on a practical level. I understand (as I am sure many here do) that the costs of my sin are beyond measure, inasmuch as the penalty for my sin was paid for by thye precious blood of Christ. I also understand that the blood of Christ is of far more value than any blood of bulls or goats.

But here is my point. The faithful Israelite would have brought a sacrifice for his sin, and that cost would have had an obvious value to him (bulls and goats aren't cheap). He would have had to do so often, according to the strictures of Lev. 1-5. So he would be reminded of the damage his sin did. I wonder if it is the same for me - for the Christian. The value of what was given is far greater, but it is also far too easy to not think, not dwell on that. After all, Christ's sacrifice (and the great story of the gospel) is that the cost does not come from us. That can move us to great thanksgiving or, sadly, it can move us to great forgetfulness.

May it lead to you thanksgiving today.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been struggling with the same thing Fred. I was thinking yesterday how maybe we don't take sin serious enough. We tend to confess it and dismiss it as if to say our sin is not that grievous, but we fail to stop and consider the price that was paid or at least I do. I do not want to trivialize sin, I want to take it very serious, i know my repentence adds nothing to Calvary but my sin is the reason for Calvary. It was the Highest Price that Christ paid for me, and he took it very serious, I should consider it great joy to lay everything down to follow him.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 28, 2004)

just thinking out loud......I thought about this often but it has bee a while... I am always reminded that God desires mercy not sacrifice. So then I consider the plain fact that because no sacrifice of man can fully atone for sin except that of Christ, I am left at His mercy just as the man at the temple who cried out &quot;God save me a sinner&quot;. Then I contemplate imputed righteousness, and upon an ever renewed mind from reading the Word, and daily grace from Christ the Vine (John c15) , so then I am filled with admiration and worship to my glorious God, whom I can merely testify to the world of His saving grace. And by His decree I am a vessel to be used to His glory. He began a good work in me and is the finisher of that good work, despite my sin condition. And like Paul, everyday the depravity of my sin is every before me and so I too am aware that I am a chief of sinners. 

Fred, Thanks for the reminding me to think of the Grace we have in Christ .


----------



## pastorway (Jun 28, 2004)

Good post Fred.

This is what should run through our minds every time we partake of the Lord's Table. There it is after all - a visible and physical reminder of hte cost of our sin!!!

Phillip


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts Fred. They are appreciated.


----------



## LarryCook (Jun 29, 2004)

the


----------



## blhowes (Jun 29, 2004)

Larry,
Nice prayer. 

I've heard the name of the author of the prayer before, but I just can't put my finger on where. 

Bob

[Edited on 6-29-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2004)

Great post Fred!

I believe we are to help one another remember! The Church is to have this role.

Does it today?

If it does, does it &quot;enough&quot;?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 29, 2004)

A good topic has turned into a good thread.

So quick am I to confess my sin (which I never do enough of) but to meditate on the cost of it is very foreign. To confess my sin, but forget to look to the cross, well, I realize how much time I've been wasting.

Thanks Fred.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 29, 2004)

[quote:5e64d2bc18][i:5e64d2bc18]Originally posted by houseparent[/i:5e64d2bc18]
Great post Fred!

I believe we are to help one another remember! The Church is to have this role.

Does it today?

If it does, does it &quot;enough&quot;? [/quote:5e64d2bc18]

Yes, I believe the church has the role, but I think by the fact that we're still on earth, we don't help each other out enough.

The church may be a body, yes, but I think what a lot of times we forget about our own bodies is that the parts are so dependent on other parts and ultimately on the whole. We should strive for that kind of dependence.

How about that...a declaration of dependence.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2004)

[quote:b19eed7dd2][i:b19eed7dd2]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:b19eed7dd2]
[quote:b19eed7dd2][i:b19eed7dd2]Originally posted by houseparent[/i:b19eed7dd2]
Great post Fred!

I believe we are to help one another remember! The Church is to have this role.

Does it today?

If it does, does it &quot;enough&quot;? [/quote:b19eed7dd2]

Yes, I believe the church has the role, but I think by the fact that we're still on earth, we don't help each other out enough.

The church may be a body, yes, but I think what a lot of times we forget about our own bodies is that the parts are so dependent on other parts and ultimately on the whole. We should strive for that kind of dependence.

How about that...a declaration of dependence. [/quote:b19eed7dd2]

YES, we should! How I long to find a body of believers who thinks that way. Now...let me open a can of worms here. If a church is obsessed with getting &quot;seekrs&quot; into the church (those who do not profess Christ but may eventually) can that not inhibit the body to some degree?

Don't get me wrong! I want those who want to know Christ to come to Church, for certain, but I am talking about a body that makes getting the unchurched into the church. We make our music a little more appealing, we put on plays and skits, we dress down, etc. Can we concentrate so much on the unsaved that our members get too little attention and edification?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 29, 2004)

That can of worms has been thoroughly dealt with, and I totally agree with your assessment of the situation.

Purpose-Driven church stuff can be very aggravating to those of us who see clearly on this subject.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2004)

Not just Rick Warren stuff. My church decided to have NOTHING to do with the PDL series at all (after I spoke with our pastor). But we still cater to the &quot;un-churched&quot; more than I would like. That doesn't sound good I suppose, but I hope most or all of you know what I mean.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 29, 2004)

I think I do. There are subtle ways of doing it, and worship music is the most often abused in my opinion.


----------

